# 3/8" slot for cutting board



## joevm (Jan 9, 2012)

I am in the process of making a cutting board as shown in the second season of Woodsmith Shop. It shows cutting the slot for handles by cutting with a 3/8" dado blade. The finished slot is 3/8" wide and 2" deep. My question is this - Is there a bit that can cut the same slot? And how would it be used?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The cutting board is 2" thick? You could use a straight or spiral bit in a plunge router but it might be hard to find one that long in 3/8" diameter. You might have to work from both sides.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Adding to Charles' post.

Use a 3/8 drill to drill the end points and then route from both sides. Take small bites. That is, if you are cutting all the way through.

I cannot see the cutting board listed on the DVD cover for Season 2? What episode is it?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS I have found the plans and realize I have totally misled you.

I would use a dado blade as per the plans.

It is sometimes annoying when these magazines assume we have a shed full of all the latest and greatest.

Do you have a TS and dado blade. You might be able to do it with a standard 1/8 blade...


----------



## joevm (Jan 9, 2012)

I did cut the slot as per the plan with the 3/8 " dado. I was able to cut deep enough but I wasn't able to keep the cut straight ( i.e. cut was almost 1/2" at the top and 3/8" at the bottom.) I kept making small cuts and flipping the board end for end until I reached the 2" depth. I thought that I check the tall auxillary fence that I built to be at 90 degrees but apparently not. Thought I'd check on the router bit route before I tried the fence and dado blade again. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You will need to clamp the workpiece to a tall fence which slides along the normal fence. I have seen this method used to make panels for doors.

The jig is in one of Norm's from NYW;

This picture should make it clearer.

http://www.newyankee.com/index.php?id=53#!/~/product/category=1855085&id=7916606


----------

